# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Las minas de la Unión y Cartagena, un vertido de siglos. Una alteración del paisaje y un desastre medioambiental

## perdiguera

Las minas de la Unión y Cartagena
Una alteración del paisaje y un desastre medioambiental.
_



			
				La Sierra minera de Cartagena-La Unión es una formación montañosa que se extiende en dirección este-oeste a lo largo de 25 km de costa desde la ciudad de Cartagena hasta el Cabo de Palos, pasando por el término municipal de La Unión, en la Región de Murcia (España). Su máxima elevación se produce en el cerro del Sancti Spíritus en las cercanías de Portmán a 431 m de altitud. 
Esta sierra fue intensamente explotada por sus minas de plata y plomo y otros minerales metálicos en la antigüedad. El control sobre estos recursos mineros fue una de las principales causas del establecimiento de los cartagineses en el sur de España y de la posterior ocupación romana. La prosperidad generada por la industria minera hizo de la ciudad de Carthago Nova, actual Cartagena, una de las más florecientes de la Hispania romana hasta que a finales del siglo I esta industria dejó de ser productiva.
Las minas no se volvieron a poner en explotación hasta que, en el siglo XIX, las nuevas tecnologías industriales permitieron hacer de nuevo rentable la producción de mineral en la sierra de Cartagena, y se produjo un nuevo auge de la minería e industrias relacionadas. Después de la Guerra Civil Española se pasó a una explotación extensiva a cielo abierto que generó graves problemas medioambientales hasta el cese definitivo de la minería en 1990.
 Como consecuencia de este dilatado proceso histórico de explotación industrial, el paisaje de la sierra de Cartagena-La Unión está marcado y transformado por siglos de intensa actividad humana y atesora valiosos testimonios culturales, arqueológicos e industriales de su pasado minero. Por todas estas razones, ha sido declarada bien de interés cultural con la categoría de sitio histórico.
			
		

_  Fuente Wikipedia.

La explotación desde tiempos antiguos ha pasado por distintas maneras de obtener tanto el mineral como el metal.
La obtención del mineral pasó por una primera fase de extracción del mineral en galerías subterráneas pasando por plantas de machaqueo y trituración, posterior lavado y fundición, época romana, finales del XIX y primeros años del XX, para pasar a modificar el sistema de fundición por otro de disolventes, debido al precio del carbón, contaminantes y peligrosos para la salud, en los años centrales del XX y, en los años finales de la explotación, llegar a abandonar la explotación en galerías y hacerlo al aire libre con el consiguiente incremento de la superficie afectada excavada y el enorme volumen de estériles generado por éste método.
Tanto el sistema romano como el del siglo XIX dio lugar a lo que en la zona se llaman gacheros.

_ 



			
				Gachero.- Un gachero es un depósito de las escorias procedentes de la fundición de sulfuros de plomo en un horno de fundición. Estos depósitos son muy abundantes en todo el término de La Unión, donde a principios de siglo llegó a haber 17 fundiciones.
			
		

_ Fuente  UPCT

A su vez los sucesivos lavados que tenía el mineral excavado daban lugar a las balsas de decantación de fangos, que tienen forma de embalse de tierras y que cuando se cortan se ven las estratificaciones del material lavado.
Estas actuaciones, junto a los pozos y respiraderos, los castilletes y las chimeneas y hornos de fundición, “marcaban” de alguna manera el paisaje que había en la zona antes de las excavaciones a cielo abierto. Hay que tener en cuenta una cosa, la sierra minera era un manto de vegetación, con endemismos botánicos singulares que hoy en día están prácticamente desaparecidos.
De todos estos depósitos, balsas y construcciones quedan restos que aún se pueden ver y visitar algunos. 
Cuando Peñarroya-España, dueña de prácticamente todas las explotaciones, acomete la explotación a cielo abierto de las minas, con la apertura de nuevos frentes y el consiguiente incremento de los estériles, llega un momento que se queda sin terreno y decide, con el apoyo de la Administración tras un tiempo en contra, verter los estériles al mar, en concreto en la bahía de Portman. Ahí comienza el desastre más conocido pero no el mayor. 
Según datos que podemos leer en Wikipedia, el volumen excavado y vertido como estériles entre los años 1957 y 1987 fue de 315 millones de toneladas. Casi la totalidad está en forma de terreras. A la bahía de Portman “sólo” fueron 33 millones, que han servido para adelantar la línea de costa 700 metros, para que el cadmio, zinc, mercurio, sulfato de cobre, cianuro sódico, etc.,… fuesen al mar, desapareciendo las poseidonias y otras plantas marinas en 400 metros de profundidad, que es hasta donde llegan los vertidos.
Como dato comparativo Aznalcóllar  tenía una capacidad de 5 Hm3, seis veces menos que el vertido en Portman.
Pero lo que queda en tierra firme es atacado por los agentes atmosféricos y la lluvia, aunque escasa, hace que lleguen al mar, la mayoría al Mar Menor, con la consiguiente contaminación.
Sólo hay que darse una vuelta por las ramblas de la zona para ver el tipo de paisaje que se ha creado frente al que existía antes.
La extracción se acabó cuando dejó de ser rentable, no por las denuncias ni por la acción de la Administración.
Más aún, todavía se detentan unos supuestos permisos mineros para cuando se acaben las minas en otros puntos del planeta, las que ahora están abandonadas, vuelvan  a ser rentables.

Lo dejo aquí que ya es demasiado largo y os iré poniendo imágenes explicativas de todo ello.

----------


## perdiguera

En primer lugar el mapa del recorrido en el que he marcado los puntos más interesantes del mismo.


Ahora viene la descripción del viaje pero no en el sentido del avance del vehículo sino intentando comprender el problema.
Comenzamos por el paisaje, primero el que había y luego el que hay. Es evidente que las imágenes al ser del  mismo día no recogen lo que había antes sino que por proximidad (no distan más de dos kilómetros, las que más, unas de otras) nos puede dar una idea de cómo era la sierra.
Así eran los montes, incendio aparte, antaño. Yo vi en mi juventud la mayoría así. Hoy apenas quedan.



En cuanto mueves el objetivo te aparecen los vertidos y sus colores.



Algunos vertidos son tan antiguos que la vegetación ha comenzado a colonizarlos.


Aquí podemos ver la vegetación original, el incendio del año pasado y el efecto minas.



Unas montañas de estériles.



Otro lugar distinto en el que se ve de todo: gacheros, que es el material negro en cima del cartel, restos de balsas de decantación del lavadero, los postes metálicos están apoyados en ellos, terreras por donde aparece el generador eólico. Vegetación casi ninguna. Hay que tener en cuenta que con la madera se hacía carbón para la fundición.



En el mismo punto anterior pero mirando hacia el Este y ahí se ve la frontera.



En esa época se rellenaba todo lo rellenable.



Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Sigo…
Se construía allá donde hiciese falta y se talaba todo alrededor. ¿Planeamiento? ¿Qué es eso?



Con la explotación minera se obtenían paisajes como este: balsas de decantación de estériles con sus estratos, pozo de ventilación y terreras, que duran y duran y duran en el tiempo y en nuestra conciencia.



Unos detalles de vertidos, del incendio del año pasado y una antigua chimenea de una fundición.



Las tierras se escurren hacia el mar y le ponemos defensas.



Pero se colmatan.



La culpable: Estación de machaqueo, lavadero, fundición y punto de vertido al mar de los estériles generados en Portman perteneciente a Peñarroya-España. El material provenía del descubierto Emilia, la mayor mina a cielo abierto, que rebajó la cota del monte Sancti Spiritu de los 431 metros que dice Wikipedia a los 345 que indica el Sigpack en la cima o los 218 que indica el mismo visor en el fondo. En total 213 metros hacia abajo.


Antiguas instalaciones de una fundición y lavadero de la mina Emilia por la otra vertiente, la del mar Menor, en venta o permuta, bastante tiempo atrás, los números de teléfono no llevan el prefijo provincial. No se ve muy bien pero dice que el gachero tiene 400.000 m3 de material.



Chimenea y Castillete y vertidos de pozo, no de cielo abierto.



Una vista de una instalación completa, la mina romana en La Unión, el nombre del pueblo viene de la unión de dos pueblos, Herrerías y el Garbanzal, por la toponimia se puede ver que tenían distintos modos de ganarse la vida.



Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Sigo…
Y si nos asomamos vemos esto: la toma está hecha desde lo alto de una terrera y es la excavación de la mina de Los Blancos, antigua aldea que desapareció por completo. Recuerdo que el tren de vapor, llamado el Chicharra, de Cartagena llegaba hasta los Blancos y desde allí en carro o tartana íbamos a mi pueblo.



Los colores son coloridos de por sí.



Paisajes que dan lugar a esto. Evidentemente no es el freático sino la lluvia.



Y ahora detalles de los materiales comenzando por el material del gachero. Se aprecia su procedencia industrial, de fundición. Son piedras muy densas supongo que por el plomo que todavía contienen, la rotura produce finas aristas a veces cristalinas, el tamaño de las hojas dan una comparativa del tamaño de las piedras.



Una rambla junto al gachero anterior



Detalle del fondo del cauce.



Frente del gachero. Este material se empleó para macadam de carreteras. En mi pueblo había dos con más de 5.000 m2 cada uno y una altura de más de 5 metros junto a la playa a unos 8 kilómetros de la mina más cercana y sin carretera asfaltada para llevar el  material, sólo a base de carros.


Justo al lado del gachero está la balsa de decantación. Su aspecto lo dice todo y todo lo que suelta va al Mar Menor, más o menos tarde.



El gachero desde la balsa.



El límite de la balsa de decantación, abajo donde está la torre eléctrica, es una balsa más antigua.



Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Sigo
Los materiales 
Ahora vienen un grupo de imágenes de los materiales y piedras que he encontrado a lo largo del recorrido. Como de experto en piedras tengo menos que brillantina en la casa de un calvo, no tengo ni idea de qué son, por lo que van sin comentarios y sin nombre científico.




















Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Sigo…
Otra mina a cielo abierto llamada la Esperanza en el paraje de la Peraleja, también de plomo. A ésta pude bajar ya que había camino.



Las instalaciones abandonadas de la mina convertidas en muladar y vertedero.



El lago más cerca.



Las paredes del cráter con sus colores y minerales distintos.






El lago más cerca ¿Alguno se bañaría? La temperatura exterior era de unos buenos 37º.



A lo lejos parece azul marino.



La “playa”. Entre costras salinas y arenas poco firmes. (Pié hundido hasta más arriba del tobillo)



Detalle de la “arena”.



Vegetación del cráter y las marcas de los hilillos del agua de escorrentía superficial.



Otra excavación a cielo abierto llamada Gloria.



Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Sigo…
Vamos ahora con las escorrentías.
Las ramblas que bajan al mar desde las explotaciones mineras. Al fondo el Mar Menor con el monte Carmolí a sus pies.



Lo de antes pero un poco más cerca.



Inciso: cuando estaba haciendo las fotos por aquí me llama jlois al móvil y pierdo un poco el hilo, pero lo recupero pronto.

Brocal de un pozo de ventilación de una galería subterránea. No sé si es el 248 o el 366, ambos números son perfectamente factibles. Al fondo balsa de decantación.



Vista del interior del pozo, que parece cegado o derruido. Estos lugares han sido los “elegidos” para suicidios en mi tierra. Por ello los brocales son recientes todos ellos.



Unas figuras extrañas: ¿Qué habrá circulado por aquí para dar lugar a estos dibujos?



Terreras y balsas




El “relleno”


La panorámica del desastre: 
La ex bahía, la chimenea de los culpables, los montes pelados, el bosque primitivo y las nuevas energías. Todo en uno.


Solamente me quedan las panorámicas, el resto de fotos que he seleccionado estarán en los hilos de flora y fauna.
Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza
La primera es de la mina de Los Blancos.



La segunda del paisaje en el cruce de la carretera del Llano del Beal a Portman con la de la Unión. Junto a la mina Emilia por su lado este.



La tercera está tomada en el mismo sitio de la anterior pero enfocando al cabezo de San Ginés de la Jara en el centro y a ambos lados el Mar Menor.



La cuarta está tomada en la mina La Esperanza desde la entrada, junto a la carretera de la Unión a Portman, carretera nacional, ya que Portman era puerto de interés nacional. Paradojas de la vida: hoy no es ni puerto.



Con esto acabo el periplo por las minas de la Unión y Cartagena que espero que haya servido para daros a conocer el desastre ambiental que hay por aquí.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera.
Una excelente muestra de lo que es capaz de hacer el ser humano, lamentable.

----------


## Luján

Impresionante documento.

----------


## REEGE

La labor de Perdiguera para éste foro en estado puro!!
Genial, impresionante y laboriosa tu faena en éste tema...
Explicaciones y fotos al alcance de pocos.
Un honor aprender cosillas de tan gran maestro.
Saludos amigo Perdiguera.

----------

